# What are you proud of, but don't brag about?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, come on and brag about it!

I think I'm a pretty good guitar-teacher, but it's probably expected of me...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I bought a 4Tb storage hard drive for my digital photo collection (part of a photography hobby that dates back to 2007) and found out that it takes three  days to move 2.5 Tb of data from one hard disk to another.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been practising recorder almost every day since last year and getting to play more difficult pieces I wanted to play from the start as time passes and my skills improve.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a darn good professional organist/pianist in a large ELCA Lutheran church where I live. I don't have to brag about it because my music presentations speak for themselves. 

I've been doing this for 61+ years and have no intentions of giving it up ... yet. The salary is a wonderful addition to my government pension.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

My children. ....


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I can spin wool on drop spindle or spinning wheel and produce quite a decent result. A small achievement, but it's mine.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

In the field of court reporting, the highest certification you can attain is the Registered Diplomate Reporter. There are only about 300 in the U.S. I'm proud of an accomplishment that hardly anyone knows anything about.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

If I told you, would that not constitute bragging?


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

My humility. I'm humble, and proud of it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

My daughters, and my wife!


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Now that you mention it. I'm good at multi-tasking, like gardening, knitting, cooking, bread making, cutting my own hair, playing the piano, fixing computer problems (well easy ones).

ps. I've not been to a hair salon since we have been in lockdown.


:tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to fight the bullies to the point I almost led some gangs if not for unexpected admittance from a not-too-bad institute which offered to have me as their student in their English department. I planned to continue some street fights with those scumbags which presumed my humility is some fangless grimacing monkey. I am pretty good at fighting since a kid, I used to screw boys bigger than me and scared off a few gangs of 5-10 people with cudgels and knives, however, I would return to the battlefield if these scums be humming around me again. I know there is no better way to treat these low-brow scums except for the real brute force, this is my way of humble existence, I like it. Now I am training in mixed boxing, prepared for the worst always, you can never blow some spirit into the sack of a Michelin skin puppet untill you thouroghly smash it into real meat and flesh. 

My high-spirited noble amateurism in art does not come out from smoky salon cliches, but from real life struggles with the scums. Oh, I am also quick at smelling the putrid odor of those scums anywhere, even across the oceans, rivers, internet cables and screens. :lol:


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

My relative, a former PE teacher taught me how to swim backstroke properly.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Potiphera said:


> ps. I've not been to a hair salon since we have been in lockdown.
> :tiphat:


The last time I had my hair cut was 20 years ago. Just prior to 9/11.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

After years of practice, I'm able to sneeze while holding a pint of beer and not spill any.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Getting a first class honours degree in my 30s is something I'm really proud of. I underachieved massively in school, left with decent if unspectacular O-levels and then had a range of crap jobs for years. I did a BTEC in my 30s to get enough points for uni and then got my 'First' at the age of 36. Followed it up with a year's PGCE so I could teach. I don't brag about it but I am immensely proud of that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> After years of practice, I'm able to sneeze while holding a pint of beer and not spill any.


Pint number 10?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Merl said:


> ... I underachieved massively in school, left with decent if unspectacular O-levels and then had a range of crap jobs for years....


Same. MBA at 41 changed many things for me.

Wife did the same. OU BA in her late-30s, then OU MA in her early-40's. Tried for a PhD but it was bridge too far.



Merl said:


> ... I am immensely proud of that.


Rightly so!


----------

